# When you wanna havva Plan, but that's anathema for your Partner...



## SwissyDaddy (Nov 12, 2020)

The wife & I bought a property just a bit smaller than an american football field in Washington State.
When I was in the U. S. Navy (in Saudi Arabia) I had such a bad overheating incident, that I damaged my hypothalamus. When I got _back_ from the Middle East, my internal "thermostat" was so broken that I couldn't walk even half-way across the parking lot at _The Home Depot_ in California. I would simply _wilt_ about ½ way across. So, once our Retirement matured, the wife & I moved up to Washington State, & we couldn't be *happier*.
It's just so gorgeous up here; every direction you turn, you see some other beautiful thing — annnnnd, I'm not always on the *verge of heatstroke*. 😉 😁


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I've lived there. You would never get any argument from me on how amazing the state is when it comes to the beauty.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I haven't been there. It's on my bucket list.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

If it was not for the politics I would try really hard to move to that area or others similar to it. Beautiful in many areas and cool weather.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Redlands Okie said:


> If it was not for the politics I would try really hard to move to that area or others similar to it. Beautiful in many areas and cool weather.


There is always Montana .........


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I’m with you on the heat. I just can’t work outside at above about 80 degrees. Problem is my wife’s fibromyalgia and arthritis make her miserable in the cold. About the only opposites I can think of concerning her BTW. 
My grandparents moved from Chicago to Tucson back around 1960. My grandmas arthritis pain almost completely disappeared. I can’t see us living in the desert though.


----------

